# How about a Traverse City Meet-n-Greet



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

The Hofbrau sounds good to me.

Butch


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Man the Hofbrau is excellent. Just let me know when and where and I'll make it. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Okay guys, enough talk! If those Downstate Dudes can have Meet n' Greets, so can we.

I'll start a new thread in the Outings Forum about a TC Meet n' Greet. It would be good to find the best evening for all of us to get together.


----------

